# Pop Culture Thread



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

* MYSTERY MACHINE *










*Get Happy!*









*1313 Mockingbird Lane*










*LOST IN SPACE*


















*Microscaley Batmobile* MUCH better than Tyco's!









*the ZEBRA*









*FIREBALL 500*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Scooby dooby dooooooooooooooo*

VJ,

Those are all Kool machines man! The Mystery Machine is my favorite but, they all ROCK Big Time!

Bob...scooby dooby doooo...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Love that mystery machine!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh sh!t son! Imma have to bust out the ole camera on this thread. I got plenty of oddballs and movie cars to rock on here...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! This thread is spreading like wildfire now. Not custom made but, POP here are a couple of mine.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Team









This here is the Bandit









Bob...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I got tons of em. I didnt bother with any of the AW stuff since everyone already knows about it. But I have these, and more to come. 

First off: Simpsons skateboards by MicroScalextric...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Transformers in both car, and 'bot mode. Funny how the old skool 80s ones almost look better...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Slightly worked over GI Joe trucks, cars from the Viper TV show, Joe Dirt, A-Team, Knight Rider, Voltron Lions and Thundercats nosediver. Still looking for the thundercats tank, btw.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice car VJ and B...z, I pity the fool, if you ain't voting for the Munsters coach or the Fireball 500, that reminds me of an old movie!!! Don't forget the Fall Guy!!! Thanks for the pics guys!!! RM
P.S. Hey Grunger, you must have posted while I was typing, great vehicles!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great stuff guys.... keep em' coming


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Guess this would fall under Pop Culture plus i like to bug Joe and Ed with it...

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The CAR! :thumbsup: (and as Bobzilla would say ...Aaaaaah!)
Gimme gimme gimme!

dang! All these cars look GREAT!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice fallguy truck. Ive got one of those too, but its missing the hood sticker. Nice little diorama though.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great lookers from all! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice fallguy truck. Ive got one of those too, but its missing the hood sticker. Nice little diorama though.


you can buy one of those repro stickers thru a website i cannot remember where.. i think something like this afxstickers.com something. 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I think this qualifies as pop culture!
DRAGjet


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*no way..*

I never thought I would see the Evil Car in slots.. Super cool..:thumbsup:
I loved that movie.. Get in line Joe or I will take your cat..LOL

This is a reminis thread. Shows that are gone and was great to watch. Thank god for DVD..:woohoo:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

coach61 said:


> Guess this would fall under Pop Culture plus i like to bug Joe and Ed with it...
> Dave


coach, did you ever do any more of those?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

22tall said:


> coach, did you ever do any more of those?


I poured 5 yesterday. mold is a bit buggered so a bit of cleaning to do on them gonna pour more tonight till the mold goes oh thats enough send me to the grinder...lol....thinking of molding a pink one for Joe ..lol....


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Fall Guy Sticker*

Grunger, Try afxslotcarstickers.net Wayne makes the Fall Guy sticker for your hood. Does all the AFX stickers and logos. The diorama picture with my truck is actually an elevated section of my track. RM


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*a scary ride*

Coach,

A pink Car???... Now that would be a scary car for the movie.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*batmobile?*

Hey V-Jimmy,

What exactly is that Batmobile? Manufacturer? Availability? I collect HO slot batmobiles and haven't seen that one yet. Any info would be appreciated.

Gar


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Fastlap.... It's a Micro Scalextric... and it's WAY better than Tyco's version. It's from Microscalextric's "Batman Begins" set... even their cop car is better that Tyco's from the set with the same name. I got mine on ebay. try searching there

here's 2 more pics


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks VJ. It looks to be HO scale, but everything on the "bag" appears to be 1/32 for scalextric. Is these a catalog number on the underside of your car? If HO, I wouldn't mind putting this car in the case. It does look alot better than the Tyco version for sure.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

it is HO scale.... just make sure it's MICRO Scalextric and not just Scalextric

ya dig? 

it runs much better than Tyco's too... and their cop car has a blinking light... unlike Tyco's

keep an eye out for them.. they pop up on ebay from time to time

try this link...

http://www.scalextric.com/sets-5/micro-batman-begins-g1026/product.html


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

fastlap said:


> Thanks VJ. It looks to be HO scale, but everything on the "bag" appears to be 1/32 for scalextric. Is these a catalog number on the underside of your car? If HO, I wouldn't mind putting this car in the case. It does look alot better than the Tyco version for sure.


You could always try Ebay UK. Thats where I got mine. Individual cars do show up, but you can usually get the set fairly reasonable also.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> I poured 5 yesterday. mold is a bit buggered so a bit of cleaning to do on them gonna pour more tonight till the mold goes oh thats enough send me to the grinder...lol....thinking of molding a pink one for Joe ..lol....
> 
> 
> Dave


AND............what color do I get, a nice shiny **** Depot Orange one.....hmmhmm


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The Jag Hearse from Harold ansd Maude










The CHiPS cycle









007 Bond's Aston Martin









LUGI


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice cars. Joe Dirt is just plain funny. I like them all.

RW
MovieCarMania.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

WesJY said:


> you can buy one of those repro stickers thru a website i cannot remember where.. i think something like this afxstickers.com something.
> 
> Wes


Check with Wayne at http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/
He does nice work

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

Here are some more to add to the list. Herbie the love bug by Bauer. '55 Chevy the Bob Felfa drove in A G. Tyco's Batman begins. Toy Story Pizzia Planet truck and Cars set.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Anybody have an Elvira T-bird,67 Chevelle from Carry or that crazy 67 GTO that Vin Deisel drove? Ah the list goes on!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

This will look a bit like a comics convention:

Hulk Van, Wolverine and Sabretooth are in the back row. In the front row are batmobiles by MaTyco, MicroScalextric, and JL, along with the matching cop cars.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Lost World Hummer and Nissan truck along with the Speed Racer super grand prix cars


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

coach61 said:


> I poured 5 yesterday. mold is a bit buggered so a bit of cleaning to do on them gonna pour more tonight till the mold goes oh thats enough send me to the grinder...lol....thinking of molding a pink one for Joe ..lol....
> 
> 
> Dave


Dave, If you decide to give one up let me know. LED headlights would be a snap to install. Now if I could only figure out how to cram an airhorn under the hood.

Back to the topic how about the Saint's Volvo, the Lionel Star Wars cars and the big head Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck cars.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

FINALLY, I scored the thundertank to go with the nosediver, completing my thundercats set cars. I paid a few bucks for it, but like the nosediver it was advertised as dead mint, and just like the diver it delivered as promised. The thing had never seen a track til today. Its an interesting piece, for sure...

Id seen pics of these before, and the last time I lost one on ebay, the guy had pics of it in its secondary mode, which is kind of a robot looking thing with the thundercat dude (name, anyone?) driving from the cockpit/head. Even though the theme is thunderCATS, it looks more like a cross between a T-rex and one of the _Aliens_ critters. I thought it was like the transformers slots, which can drive around as cars or robots but oh no, its way better. What I didnt realize was that this is basically like the wheelie cars! in the 3rd pic, I have it shown from the underside. Its got a weight in the rear end, and the white top part of the tank attaches right over the rear axle using snap on clips. So while it takes some skill to do it right (and not to pull the pin right out of the slot) it actually can rear up automatically and drive around the track in its robot mode. It quickly folds back down when you reduce speed, and snaps right up just as quick when you gun it. 

Whats odd about these is that they were supposedly only available in a set together, and it was only in 1986. You'll notice that the chassis on the tank is a magnum 440 narrow with the bar magnet. But the nosediver is on an HP-7 set to the lwb. These have to be the correct chassis for these, since nothing else fits the tank, and the widepan 440s werent available in '86. Ive never seen two cars paird with such different chassis ever before, so its as if they werent odd enough as they are.

Has anyone ever seen a pic of the full set, or the box it came in?


----------

